# Anyone else have a bad Vehicle Day this week?



## MikeInParadise (Dec 16, 2007)

I had snow tires put on my wife's brand new 2008 Toyota Matrix. It had 2450 km on it. 50 km later it has a flat tire. I notice the flat in the driveway as I am heading out to the woodlot to clear the drive and meet a guy out there to give him some parts.

I clear out the driveway at the woodlot and he doesn't show up so I walk the dogs. Now he is an hour later and it is getting dark so I am sitting waiting in the truck with it running. He shows up, I get out of the truck with it running and the dogs freak out barking at him and hit the power door lock button and I am now out at the woodlot with the truck running, the dogs in it and no cell phone. The guy I am meeting cannot get a signal with his phone. He has no tools and mine are in the truck and locked in the cabin. 

We dig through the snow and I find an old piece of metal and we pry the window in the club cab open enough that I can break the catch off. This opens the window about 3 inch so I get a big stick and start stabbing in the by now, pitch black night, trying to hit the door lock button. After about 1/2 hour later I hit the button and get it open.

I scratched the crap out of the paint beside the widow.

Anyone want a couple of dogs?????








So I get back home. Next morning I get up to deal with the flat on the Toyota. Look at the tire and it is ruined so I obviously drove it with it flat without even realizing it. 

Look at why it went flat and when they put on the new studded winter tires and rims they left a piece of packing tape on a rim and the air leaked out.

Go back and leave the tire and they phone saying they cleaned the rim and re-inflated it and it now ok. So I ask about the fact that the tire is ruined and unsafe to drive on. Get a call an hour later and they have agreed to replace the tire and tell me that it is ready to pick it up.

I get to the store, wait 15 minutes at the counter and they cannot find the invoice. They find the invoice and then the guy cannot find the tire. Another 15 minutes and they finally find the tire. They then charged $10. 00 to rebalance it.

Arrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL that was a humorous story. I cannot believe those innocent dogs would do such a thing. Did you forget to mention how much time you spent trying to guide the dogs into unlocking the doors?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 17, 2007)

Haha, nice story.


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been having bad vehicle days since I bought my cheap winter vehicle. I bought a 92 ford ranger with 193xxx miles so that I wouldn't have to drive my 2wd Tacoma in the winter and have had nothing but problems. I paid 500 for it and have put about that much back into. It is now having a problem with its starter and a friend of the family is pricing a used starter. I hate that I bought it just to last the winter and I may not even get to use it for that purpose. I like the truck a lot, but stuff keeps costing me money. I took it home for Thanksgiving (2.5 hrs) on the highway and had no problems. I even pushed it past the top of the spedometer which coincidentally only goes to 85mph. I like driving the truck it is just the getting it running and to pass inspection that is getting me down on it.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres a good one :censored: I sell this car yesterday but the guy is $450.00 short on the agreed price of $3250.00 but asks if he can go register the car and come back with the remaining $450.00. So like a dumb a$$ I give him the title and tell him just to bring the $450 when he comes to pick the car up and I will give him the keys and the car. 4hrs go by and the guy calls and says I want my money back The title is no good. I tell him the title is fine its clear, signed over with a clean carfax report but if he wanted his money back to bring the clear title back and he can have it. He then tells me that he signed it but he did not care he wanted his money ASAP. Now mind you this is some mid thirties wanna be thug punk that paid me $2,800 in 10s and 20's Getting the picture yet? Anyways I tell him I cant give him his money back then but he can come and give me the last $450 and take the car or I would hold his money untill he could get the title back in his name and sign the car back over to me and I would refund his money. So now he starts the threats untill I make it loud and clear he won't get anywhere with me with threats.:censored:  Long story short the cops show up today and pretty much say the kids a piece of sh!t but because I gave him the title, I have to give him the car and then take him to small claims court to get my money. Screw that I told him I refuse to waiste anymore of my time over this poor excuse for a human. So moral of the story, never give up your paperwork before you get the money because there is a line of scam artist waiting to screw you over as soon as you drop your gaurd. I hate the generally low life no good sue happy society we live in today.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Dec 10, 2008)

My buddies father gave me a '47 Farmall Model H. So, I went last Saturday to pick it up, and on the way home, I blew a brake line. Good thing for a manual transmission. I limped it the last 7 miles, pulling a tractor without brakes.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 10, 2008)

i helped a girl get her car off the road after it died today


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2008)

stihlboy said:


> i helped a girl get her car off the road after it died today


UH, Huh Was she nice looking.


----------



## brian660 (Dec 25, 2008)

my grand cherokee got rear ended on the way to a christmas party on the 9th by some pill poppin ##### in a wrangler, said her dog jumped on her lap, I looked at the dog and even he could tell she was full of crap.


at least my insurance got it repaired quickly and besides not replacing the gas they drained out when they dropped the tank it came out perfect.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 27, 2008)

MikeInParadise said:


> I had snow tires put on my wife's brand new 2008 Toyota Matrix. It had 2450 km on it. 50 km later it has a flat tire. I notice the flat in the driveway as I am heading out to the woodlot to clear the drive and meet a guy out there to give him some parts.
> 
> I clear out the driveway at the woodlot and he doesn't show up so I walk the dogs. Now he is an hour later and it is getting dark so I am sitting waiting in the truck with it running. He shows up, I get out of the truck with it running and the dogs freak out barking at him and hit the power door lock button and I am now out at the woodlot with the truck running, the dogs in it and no cell phone. The guy I am meeting cannot get a signal with his phone. He has no tools and mine are in the truck and locked in the cabin.
> 
> ...



Thats why I cary glass insurance, woulda taken me 10 seconds to open that car up


----------



## blakey (Dec 27, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Thats why I cary glass insurance, woulda taken me 10 seconds to open that car up



You guys not have a deductible on the comprehensive? Any glass repair here has a deductible of $300, a windshield for my car is $250 installed.


----------



## cord arrow (Dec 27, 2008)

I keep a key in my wallet...I have Labs.

Two Labs WILL press the brake pedal AND get the truck in gear...don't ask me how I know.

Shut off the ignition.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 27, 2008)

blakey said:


> You guys not have a deductible on the comprehensive? Any glass repair here has a deductible of $300, a windshield for my car is $250 installed.



Theres different ways of getting around that. 

I usually see if I can fashion a slim jim or wedge and poker to open the door. If not.. Well you get the picture. 

I learned not to try to punch out convex curved glass the hard way. I threw my weight into it and my fist bounced off the window. Hit a corner , not the center with somethin other than a fist.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Theres different ways of getting around that.
> 
> I usually see if I can fashion a slim jim or wedge and poker to open the door. If not.. Well you get the picture.
> 
> I learned not to try to punch out convex curved glass the hard way. I threw my weight into it and my fist bounced off the window. Hit a corner , not the center with somethin other than a fist.



I tried that curved glass VS fist thing once in my younger days, still got a bone fragment that floats around in my center knuckle to remind me not to ever do it again.


----------

